# Forge les Eaux - early site closure



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

We have just returned from France and, as usual, used Patrick Pattyn at Forge les Eaux as the vet to treat our dogs. We stayed on the municipal site (opposite the aire) where the board outside says it stays open until 31 October.

In discussion with _Le Patron_ he told me the site is closing early - tomorrow, 19 October - and that the electricity and the water supply to the aire will also be cut off at the same date. The aire will remain open for parking, and the waste water and loo emptying pits will presumably still be available.

Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi that seems really odd to cut off the aire at the same time, as last winter there were quite a lot of motorhomes there and the water was on (I think also electric) even though the caravan site wasn't open.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

They have also started charging for the first night now which must be recent as it was listed as free in 2008 Aire guide.

Jan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

baldybazza said:


> They have also started charging for the first night now which must be recent as it was listed as free in 2008 Aire guide.
> 
> Jan


 Probably aware of how popular the vet is there owing to MHF LOL :wink:


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Also surprised........*

Patrick was also unaware of this decision by the local council - but quickly appreciated the effect it would have on his trade! Maybe he'll be having words with the local authorities. What I do think is poor, is that this decision was taken at least two months ago and yet the board outside the site still says open until 31 October. The above comment about charging for the first day in the aire is confirmed - then again, 6 amps of electricity costs money. The municipal site is 7.50€/night which is now less than 2€ more then the aire. On the one hand you can have a shower, your own pitch etc., on the other, there's hard standing.

Ray


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That is a shame as we have often used the Aires in winter and of course Jabulile goes to the vet there.

I guess the cost of fuel etc is making the local council cut costs.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Lets hope Patrick does have words etc, I guess most of us would be happy to pay the price for water and electric so in a way it doesn't make sense (ref the aire not the caravan site).

I wonder if there is a contact that we could all email in the town itself, maybe if anyone is speaking to Patrick they could also ask that question.

By the way Patrick seemed quite bemused when I told him he was being recommended on MHF I guess by now he must know more about that.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ooerrr..we was going there in December..... :roll: , what a shame.;..."costs" are shutting down so many things all over the world...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GypsyRose said:


> Ooerrr..we was going there in December..... :roll: , what a shame.;..."costs" are shutting down so many things all over the world...


 I guess you could still use the aire ! if you had water etc on board............I really can't understand it as I said there were plenty of MHs there in the middle of March this year.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

rayhook said:


> We have just returned from France and, as usual, used Patrick Pattyn at Forge les Eaux as the vet to treat our dogs. We stayed on the municipal site (opposite the aire) where the board outside says it stays open until 31 October.
> 
> In discussion with _Le Patron_ he told me the site is closing early - tomorrow, 19 October - and that the electricity and the water supply to the aire will also be cut off at the same date. The aire will remain open for parking, and the waste water and loo emptying pits will presumably still be available.
> 
> Ray


 Hi just to confirm that this is the case and the vet in Forges suggested we all email the local town hall and complain...........the sign on the aire suggests that this will remain the case until March.


----------

